

Snowden blocked from traveling to Germany, - a_olt
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/snowden-blocked-from-traveling-to-germany-testifying-to-parliament/

======
bhartzer
But do you really think he's going to be traveling outside of Russia anytime
soon?

